# Would very much covet your prayers for my daughter



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 27, 2016)

She is in Oklahoma with her boyfriend and his family.My wife just called and said she had a 4 wheeler accident.Is in surgery right now for a broken right arm to have a plate and screws inserted.I feel awful right now,because I didn't really want her to gther than her arm she is fine.She is scheduled to start her first year at UGA on Aug.11th.I hope this doesn't interfere with it.I wish I would have said no.I am thankful it was not worse.I lost my nephew back in 2009 to a 4-wheeler accident up in Ellijay.Thanks Y'all.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 28, 2016)

done ...


----------



## SGADawg (Jul 28, 2016)

Prayers for complete, swift healing for the young lady.


----------



## Katalee (Jul 28, 2016)

Prayers Sent, hope for a speedy recovery


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2016)

Prayers being sent up for your Daughter for a complete and speedy recovery as well.  Hopefully, this won't interfere too much in her 1st year studies at UGA either.  


I know your feelings as I have only one child.....a daughter who is now 34 years old, married for 7 years etc and I am still over-protective of her and I always will be.  

Yep, Daughters are really special for sure.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 31, 2016)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 31, 2016)

Prayers for you guys ODW. Keep us updated brother.....


----------



## fredw (Jul 31, 2016)

My prayers added.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 3, 2016)

our prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 23, 2016)

Prayers for a full and speedy recovery


----------

